# Lake help?



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok guys help me out here. Where is a good decent size lake with 3 hrs driving distance? Looking to get a little bass fishing on. Being from TX I'm used to larger size lakes. Just need pointed in the right direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

How is Lake Seminole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hurricane or Bear lake maybe?


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Lake Seminole would be more comparable to those Texas reservoirs. Hurricane, Bear and Karrick lakes are smaller, closer to home and hold some good fish.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

50 acres big enuff? Dreamstrike lake in Ms if your not opposed to a trophy catch and release pay lake. Best kept secret within 2 hours of home. Headed over next week myself.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

How about Roland Cooper on Alabama river. The dam at millers ferry makes lake Dannelly and the area is some of the best bass fishing anywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Mike Moore said:


> 50 acres big enuff? Dreamstrike lake in Ms if your not opposed to a trophy catch and release pay lake. Best kept secret within 2 hours of home. Headed over next week myself.


Just google it. Looks pretty good. I swear, I know 4 guys named mike moore.lol


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks good but wow 50 bucks a person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Just google it. Looks pretty good. I swear, I know 4 guys named mike moore.lol


I know several myself. None as cool as me though...lol. just ask me


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

LiLBlue said:


> Looks good but wow 50 bucks a person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rather pay 50 and pull hawgs all day than spend 30 and not catch um. Don't get me wrong, I river fish often and hit lakes like stone and hurricane several times a year. Even hit miller's fairy or other out of state lakes with a friend occasionally. But I was informing you of a no doubt place that would provide plenty of catching. ....and fun. Never put a price tag on fun


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

No I fully understand. And yeah I bit the bullet and booked a full day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

LiLBlue said:


> No I fully understand. And yeah I bit the bullet and booked a full day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Let us know how it goes. I'll be there next Thursday. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Dreamstrike is the place to go. My first true go at freshwater (yeah I know). Put in by 6 and it light off about 9am. We landed about 20 or so 2 lbs and few other sizes. But nice morning out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

